
In which Terry Pratchett discusses his love for the Oblivion modding community - zem
http://theauthorhour.com/terry-pratchett/extras.php
======
pferde
> But I think the message is, as it’s carried over the years, is that there’s
> one sin, which is to treat people as things. And most of the other things of
> mankind, actually stem from that sin.

I remember reading that bit years ago, it was said by Granny Weatherwax (I
don't remember which book it was in, though). It resonated deeply with me, and
I find it an astute observation.

~~~
zem
that was in "carpe jugulum", and was indeed an amazing quote.

here's a good post about it: [https://www.firstthings.com/web-
exclusives/2011/09/terry-pra...](https://www.firstthings.com/web-
exclusives/2011/09/terry-pratchett-and-the-thing-of-sin)

which quotes the passage in question:

"There is a very interesting debate raging at the moment about the nature of
sin, for example,” said Oats. “And what do they think? Against it, are they?”
said Granny Weatherwax.

“It’s not as simple as that. It’s not a black and white issue. There are so
many shades of gray.”

“Nope.”

“Pardon?”

“There’s no grays, only white that’s got grubby. I’m surprised you don’t know
that. And sin, young man, is when you treat people as things. Including
yourself. That’s what sin is.

“It’s a lot more complicated than that . . .”

“No. It ain’t. When people say things are a lot more complicated than that,
they means they’re getting worried that they won’t like the truth. People as
things, that’s where it starts.”

“Oh, I’m sure there are worse crimes ...”

“But they starts with thinking about people as things ...”

